# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Электронные книги.

## Alex

*Электронные книги. Из прошлого в будущее*
Постепенно все больше читающих людей переходят на электронные книги. Электронная книга – это книга, которая находится на цифровом носителе. К понятию "электронная книга" относится как само устройство, с помощью которого осуществляется чтение, так и текстовый файл, содержащий информацию. Электронные книги читают при помощи устройств, называемых e-reader, e-book, ibook. По своим размерам электронные книги напоминают небольшие печатные издания или же нетбуки. Читать с ЖК мониторов этих устройств удобно, но современные технологии не стоят на месте и многие гаджеты, выпущенные в последнее время, качественно намного превосходят те, которые выпускались два года назад. У новых устройств улучшены качества дисплея, яркость, контрастность. Гаджеты предназначены исключительно для чтения электронных книг. И это является их минусом, потому как никакими другими функциями они больше не обладают, разве что отображают текст, самые простые рисунки и таблицы. Конечно, сейчас имеются "читалки", оснащенные плеерами, модемами, но это единичные случаи, о которых мы будем говорить немного ниже, их стоимость пока настолько высока, что обычным пользователям, это просто ни к чему. Другими недостатками электронных книг можно назвать то, что текст на мониторе читается хуже, чем с современной бумажной книги хорошего качества полиграфии; а стоят подобные гаджеты дорого, однако, это заметно компенсируется меньшей стоимостью самих электронных книг.




> Многие уже смогли оценить то, что преобразованные в цифровую форму книги, не теряют своей информативности и ими значительно лучше пользоваться, потому что они не занимают много места и электронные книги теперь можно читать, как с компьютера, так и с экрана сотового телефона, поддерживающего Java-приложения. Без сомнения, самыми удобными все же являются КПК, у которых большие дисплеи, и специализированные гаджеты, предназначенные для чтения электронных книг. Текстовые файлы занимают немного места в сравнении с теми же мультимедиафайлами. Программы, предназначенные для чтения, предоставляют возможность осуществления поиска по тексту, создания множества закладок и быстрого перехода к любой нужной читателю главе.
> 
> Кроме этого, к электронным книгам в последнее время относят и аудиокниги. Аудиокнига – это литература, которая представлена не в текстовом, а в звуковом решении. По обыкновению, аудиокниги хранятся на DVD или CD и состоят из пары десятков звуковых файлов, записанных в формате mp3. Чаще всего, эти произведения начитаны актерами или авторами, что реже встречается. Традиционно, 300-350 страниц книги равняются 9-11 часам звучания аудиокниги. Довольно быстро аудиокниги набирают популярность среди занятых, деловых людей нашего общества, которые ценят свое время. Ведь аудиокниги очень удобны. В Интернете можно найти самые разные жанры и направления аудиокниг: современная проза, классика, фантастика, фэнтези, сказки для детей, книги по маркетингу, психологии, бизнесу и экономике. Очень часто можно встретить людей, слушающих аудиокниги в mp3-плеерах, в мобильных телефонах, компьютерах, DVD-проигрывателях.
> 
> Существует большое количество форматов записи аудиокниг. Прежде всего, их отличают друг от друга разные алгоритмы сжатия. Одними из самых популярных на сегодняшний день форматов, являются:
> 1. WMA (Windows Media Audio). Данный формат был разработан корпораций Microsoft и создавался он на базе известного в свое время формата VQF.
> 2.OGG Vorbis – бесплатный формат аудиокниги, в котором есть открытые коды. За последнее время этот формат получил такую широкую популярность, что даже имеется поддержка формата в портативных проигрывателях.
> 3.AudioCD – чаще всего этот формат используется для хранения звуковой информации.
> MP3. Это наиболее популярный и чаще всего используемый формат записи аудиокниг, который лидирует на протяжении многих лет.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*История появления электронных книг 
(устройств, предназначенных для чтения)*
Предпосылки к созданию электронных книг появились уже давно. Фактически, отсчет ведется с 1945 года. 



> Именно тогда впервые Ванавар Буш заговорил об устройствах, на которых можно было бы хранить, обрабатывать и передавать книги, сообщения, записи. Далее, в1968 году Тед Нильсон создал гипертекст, основа World Wide Web. В том же году Алан Кай разработал проект, который назывался DynaBook – это портативный, интерактивный компьютер, выполняющий роль книги. Но этот проект остановился, и ждал долгих 20 лет до своего осуществления. В 1971году стартовал проект Project Gutenberg – это и сегодня одно из крупных собраний книг электронного формата.
> 
> В 1981 году Тед Нельсон организовал группу Xanadu, которая была намерена собирать, обрабатывать и хранить информационные данные. В 1984 году свет увидел первый онлайновый журнал FSFnet. В нем публиковались небольшие фантастические рассказы и рассказы-фэнтези.
> 
> И вот, подойдя к современности, первопроходцами в создании устройств для чтения электронных книг стали две корпорации SoftBook Press и NuvoMedia, выпустившие девайсы SoftBook Press и Rocket eBook, соответственно. Именно они, в октябре 1998 года, одновременно выпустили эти два устройства, которые можно по праву назвать первыми электронными книгами.
> 
> SoftBook reader по своим размерам напоминает среднюю книгу. Слабое звено этого устройства заключено в экране. Дисплей жидкокристаллический, разрешение составляет 72 точки на дюйм. У него низкий контраст и есть на экране раздражающие блики. А дисплей Rocket eBook имеет 106 точек на дюйм, высокоскоростную заднюю подсветку, но маленький экран 480х320 пикселей это очень мало для того, чтобы чтение было комфортным и без напряжения для глаз. Длина строк небольшая, даже когда шрифт выставлен минимальный. К сожалению, первые устройства для чтения электронных книг не завоевали должного внимания, несмотря на то, что в то время они обладали большой долей надежности и качества. В России, ibook в те времена было явление очень редкое, и купить это чудо техники было сложно. Цены на поставляемые устройства и условия поставок их в нашу страну были, скажем прямо, весьма невыгодными.
> 
> Следующее поколение e-book – это уже дешевые электронные книги, которые были основаны на холестерических ЖК экранах (ChLCD). У них имелось более высокое разрешение, и они могли долгое время работать автономно, однако они оказались невостребованными по причине прорисовки экрана, а также в этих устройствах отсутствовала подсветка.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Fujitsu FLEPia* 

Практически, одной из первых компаний, которая выпустила устройство для чтения электронных книг с цветным сенсорным экраном, стала компания Fujitsu и ее детище называется FLEPia. 




> Несмотря на свои размеры (8 дюймов), экран выполнен по технологии дисплеев TFT для экранов мобильных телефонов. По этой причине максимальное количество отображаемых цветов составляет всего лишь 262 тысячи цветов. Многие сайты интернет-магазинов, описывая характеристики этого девайса, утверждают, что дисплей FLEPia сделан из электронной бумаги. Не позволяйте вводить себя в заблуждение, это не является действительностью. Так, переход от черного цвета к белому в одном пикселе экрана FLEPia происходит за 1,8 секунд, в то время, как переход от произвольно заданного цвета к серому цвету, проходя через белый или черный цвета, занимает до 8 секунд. Конечно, этот недостаток виден невооруженным глазом, потому что при прокрутке, "перелистывании" страниц, изображение дает заметный "шлейф". 8-дюймовый дисплей и размеры 158х240х12,5 мм позволяют этому устройству занять выгодную позицию в соперничестве с теми же нетбуками. Весит Fujitsu FLEPia 385 грамм. За счет выгодного размера конструкторы смогли дать ему аккумулятор с большой емкостью, и время автономной работы составляет почти 40 часов.
> 
> Эта читалка оснащена такими коммуникационными интерфейсами, как USB 2.0, модуль Wi-Fi (802.11b) и Bluetooth.
> 
> Для того, чтобы хранить данные на Fujitsu Flepia, предлагается воспользоваться картами памяти формата SD, максимум на который может рассчитывать пользователь – это 4 Гб памяти, то есть 5000 электронных книг может разместиться в Вашей электронной библиотеке.
> 
> Кроме того, что у Flepia медлительный дисплей, еще одним минусом является стоимость этого устройства. Интернет-магазины предлагают приобрести у них это устройство за 50000-55000 рублей. Естественно, за эти деньги можно приобрести не один, а два субноутбука топовых моделей или Apple MacBook Air в б/у состоянии, находящимся в пользовании около полугода.

----------


## Alex

*Гибрид электронной читалки и мультимедийного плеера*

Sungale это, конечно, далеко не самое известное имя среди производителей портативной техники, но его устройства определенно заслуживают внимания. И, если представленная несколькими месяцами ранее цифровая рамка с WiFi, могла еще как-то затеряться среди аналогичных предложений, то гибрид электронной читалки и мультимедийного плеера должен привлечь больше заинтересованных. 
Cyberus ID700WTA считывает все популярные форматы файлов: от PDF до DivX. Все документы можно просмотреть на достаточно крупном 7-дюймовом дисплее разрешением 800х480. На нем же можно посмотреть прогноз погоды, свежие новости, клипы YouTube и картинки с Picasa and Gmail, что свидетельствует о наличии некоего браузера. В активе устройства также значатся: поддержка WiFi, поддержка потоковой передачи данных в домашней сети и встроенные часы. Заказать Cyberus ID700WTA в интернет-магазинах можно по цене $279.

----------


## Alex

*PocketBook 301*

PocketBook 301 на рынке устройств для чтения электронных книг, является новинкой. Это устройство еще не вошло ни на российский рынок, ни на рынок других стран. Пока что продажи организованы в Киеве, тестирование проводили в Харькове и в Минске.
Новое устройство использует техническую базу устройства Netronix Inc., которая известна под такими именами – Explay, ORSiO, DigiBook, CyBook.




> Основным приятным моментом, которым обладает PocketBook 301 – это фантастическая прошивка, с ее помощью можно управлять устройством, используя лишь джойстик. Хочется отметить, что за одной кнопкой закреплены сразу несколько функций – перелистывание страницы, поиск, закладки, цитирование, переход на нужную читателю страницу и другое. Любую функцию можно вызвать одним щелчком и выбрать режим. В свою очередь, режим снабжен подсказками и предупреждениями. Благодаря реализованной в этом устройстве функции safe mode при неверной работе устройства, можно его загрузить в ограниченном режиме (который как раз и носит название safe mode) и исправить настройки, из-за которых произошло зависание устройства.
> 
> Ридер PocketBook 301 можно держать одной любой рукой, но перелистывание страницы осуществляется лишь правой рукой. Если рука устает, то единственным выходом остается развернуть экран на 90°, однако при любом раскладе, рабочей остается правая рука. Корпус приятный на ощупь, он не скользит. Со временем на корпусе появляются следы, которые легко вытираются чуть влажной, а затем сухой тряпочкой.
> 
> Используемая SD-карта памяти читает стабильно, и не производит никаких сбоев в работе устройства. Для экономии энергии разработчики не дали устройству "спящего режима", и если устройство некоторое время не работает, то оно автоматически полностью отключается. На следующее включение требуется от 8 до 14 секунд. При такой экономии зарядки, устройства "в режиме чтения" хватает на 36 дней.
> 
> У PocketBook 301 тот же экран, что и у Sony Reader 505 и у Lbook V3. Впечатление от чтения такое же самое, как и при чтении с вышеназванных устройств. Читаются без напряжения и мелкие, и крупные начертания. Правда, проявляется чуть позже при чтении недостаток контрастности в шрифтах.
> 
> Несмотря на схожесть PocketBook 301 с Explay TXT.Book у первого экран заметно светлее. А причина кроется в том, что экран у Explay предыдущего поколения. В режиме чтения практически не обнаружены мелкие артефакты, экран обновляется очень аккуратно и чисто.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Обзор электронной книги Alex Reader*

Компания Spring Design анонсировала собственное устройство для чтения электронных книг. Прибор, получивший название Alex Reader, рассчитывает навязать конкуренцию двум схожим продуктам от Barnes & Noble и Amazon. В Сеть попали первые «живые» фотографии этого безусловно любопытного устройства, на которых можно рассмотреть не только внешность, но и «внутренний мир» новинки. 




> Напомним, что Alex Reader оснащён двумя экранами, один выполнен по технологии «электронной бумаги» (EP), второй – цветной сенсорный ЖК-дисплей. Электронная книга работает под управлением ОС Google Android. 
> 
> Управляться с прибором довольно просто: на нижнем ЖК-дисплее вы выбираете нужный вам текст (для связи с Интернетом есть встроенные 3G-модем и модуль Wi-Fi), после чего устройство «переносит» его на верхний EP-дисплей. Информации о стоимости и старте продаж электронной книги Alex Reader пока нет.

----------


## Alex

*iPad. Первый взгляд на планшет от Apple.* Каждый анонс от Apple всегда проходит с размахом, даже если это плановое обновление линейки iPod или MacBook. Новые продукты Apple выпускает не часто. Последней настоящей новинкой стал iPhone. Не iPhone 3G, не iPhone 3GS, а оригинальный iPhone, анонсированный 3 года назад, в январе 2007. Поэтому совершенно не удивительно, что в этот раз, вокруг презентации, проходившей в Сан-Франциско, поднялась небывалая шумиха. Даже Twitter регулярно подвисал и подтормаживал.
Сам Стив Джобс называет iPad самым важным проектом в своей жизни. По его словам это нечто среднее между MacBook и iPod Touch. А наши коллеги из GSMArena называют его iPod Touch на стероидах, и доля правды в этом есть. Планшет получился очень тонким и легким: весит всего 680 граммов, а толщина составляет всего 1,34 см. Целиком габариты составляют 242.8 х 189,7 х 13,4 мм. В роли операционной системы – iPhone OS, оптимизированная для работы с экраном высокого разрешения.

В слухах, предшествующих анонсу iPad чаще всего говорилось о 10-дюймовом экране. И эта информация оказалась недалекой от истины, потому что на самом деле устройство обладает матрицей с диагональю 9,7 дюйма. Разрешение при этом составляет 1024 х 768 точек. Вполне достаточно, на наш взгляд, для комфортной работы в Интернете. Однако об экране будет сказано отдельно, а пока вернемся к техническим характеристикам и аппаратной платформе.




> Весьма примечательно, что Apple установила в iPad собственную прошлогоднюю разработку – процессор А4, который работает на частоте 1 ГГц. Само собой, есть и акселерометр, и Bluetooth 2.1 с поддержкой EDR, и Wi-Fi (802.11n) и даже 3G-модуль. Правда, Apple выпустит две модификации – одну с 3G-модулем, другую без. Последняя, естественно, будет стоить немного дешевле. А оператор AT&T уже представил тарифные планы для будущих обладателей iPad – безлимитный 3G-Интернет стоит всего 30 долларов. Заманчиво, не правда ли? В России ничего подобного наверняка не будет. Слот расширения традиционно отсутствует, а объем встроенной памяти может составлять 16, 32 или 64 гигабайта.
> 
> Заявленное время автономной работы составляет внушительные 10 часов, а в режиме ожидания (Standby) сможет проработать целый месяц. Емкость аккумулятора Apple… в кои-то веки приводит на официальном сайте. Раньше приводилось все, что угодно, но только не значение емкости. В данном случае она составляет 24 ВТ*ч. Вряд ли столь солидная автономность достигается засчет батареи, скорее мы имеем дело с оптимизированным энергопотреблением – своевременное отключение экрана, регулировка частоты процессора в зависимости от выполняемых задач, перевод Wi-Fi в экономичный режим и так далее.
> 
> Версии с 3G-модулем и без него немного различаются внешне. У iPad с 3G в верхней части корпуса присуствует пластиковая вставка – аккурат в том месте, где находится антенна. Это нужно для минимизации помех и улучшения приема. Задняя часть корпуса выполнена – судя по всему – из тонкого алюминия, ну а лицевая сторона практически аналогична iPhone 3GS. С поправкой на размер.
> 
> В центре находится экран, а под ним – одна единственная аппаратная кнопка, выполняющая такие же функции, как на iPhone и iPod Touch. Экран превосходный! Компания использует IPS-матрицу со светодиодной подсветкой. У нее великолепные углы обзора и самая лучшая цветопередача. Именно такими матрицами и оснащаются современные дорогие мониторы, предназначенные для работы с графическими приложениями. Само-собой поддерживается multi touch – Apple не была бы собой, если бы не реализовала его здесь. Но главное – экран снабжен специальным покрытием, предохраняющим его от появления отпечатков пальцев. Вероятно, для этого используется такая же технология, как в iPhone 3GS, о котором мы писали несколько месяцев назад. Нельзя сказать, что кожный жир вообще не попадает на экран – попадает, но в меньших количечтсвах. Устройство дольше сохраняет презентабельный вид и не требует каждодневного протирания.
> 
> Apple iPad полностью совместим с приложениями для iPhone. Абсолютно все программы на нем работают точно также, как на телефоне. По умолчанию они запускаются в маленьком окошке, однако при желании их можно растянуть на весь экран. В этом случае картинка интерполируется. Новые же программы, которые будут создаваться для iPhone и iPad изначально будут иметь поддержку высокого разрешения.
> ...

----------


## Alex

Интересно, что новинка базируется на первом собственном процессоре Apple. Чип Apple A4 с тактовой частотой 1 ГГц построен на архитектуре ARM и оснащен интегрированным графическим ядром. Процессор разработан компанией P. A. Semi, которая находится в собственности Apple. Он производительный, но энергоэффективный: iPad на его основе может проработать в режиме интернет-серфинга по Wi-Fi или воспроизведения видео до 10 часов, а в режиме ожидания — целый месяц. Вполне возможно, на основе A4 или его версий будут построены новые модификации iPhone и iPod.

Еще одной особенностью планшетного компьютера Apple iPad является поддержка миниатюрных SIM карт. По крайней мере, именно о таком нестандартном решении шла речь во время презентации устройства, хотя в спецификации на сайте Apple упоминается просто слот для SIM карт. Micro SIM или 3FF SIM заметно меньше обычной SIM карты: 12х15 мм против 15x25 мм. Ее, конечно, нельзя использовать для обычного мобильного телефона или смартфона, поскольку его слот больше. Micro SIM была разработана европейским институтом ETSI (European Telecommunications Standards Institute), она может использоваться провайдерами приложений, различных опций контроля и безопасности и тому подобное. Такая миниатюрная SIM карта, к тому же, подходит для более компактных устройств. iPad, конечно, не назовешь особенно компактным, но Apple здесь, видимо, решила стать одной из первых компаний, внедривших новый стандарт. Кстати, оператор T-Mobile, например, начал продавать свои Micro SIM в США еще с начала января.

----------


## Alex

*iPad: весь мир обвиняет Apple в плагиате* 
Не прошло и дня после презентации нового продукта Apple — iPad, как со всех концов света на компанию Стива Джобса посыпались обвинения в плагиате. Обвинения в узурпации прав начались с самого имени iPad..




> В пятницу японская Fujitsu выразила протест по поводу использования названия iPad – некоторые продукты Fujitsu были так названы намного раньше.
> 
> Например, переносной дигитальный терминал для проверки цен и наличия товаров в любом магазине, который с 2002 года продается в США. Японцы подали заявку на регистрацию имени IPAD еще в 2003 году, процесс, однако, остался не доведенным до конца.
> 
> Японская пресса сообщает, что до 28 февраля Apple должна ответить, не возражает ли она против закрепления имени за компанией "Фуджицу".
> 
> Но японцы не одни. Американская Slate Computing уже жаловалась японским властям на "похищение" имени iPad – они выпустили кучу электронных продуктов под таким же названием.
> 
> Немецкий гигант электроники "Сименс" таким же словом называл электрические моторы и микро-моторы.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Я не верю в iPad* Мировой Интернет, а вместе с ним весь рынок айти-телекома бурлит. Аналитики всех мастей, эксперты, техногики бьются в экстазе, комментируя релиз очередного "шедевра" конторы Стива Джобса. 




> iPad у меня пока вызывает крайне неоднозначное ощущение. Если большинство предыдущих продуктов Apple (iPod, iPhone, MacBook) были мне совершенно понятны, то этот продукт я просто не понимаю. Да, сделан он, безусловно, красиво, как и всё, что делает Apple. Наверняка его будет приятно держать в руках. Вау-эффект, скорее всего, будет иметь место, даже, несмотря на какие-то "дыры" в технических спецификациях (а что, у нас iPhone мощнее всех WM-устройств?). Неясно мне одно – а зачем iPad, собственно, нужен?
> 
> И iPod, и iPhone, и MacBook – все эти устройства решали и решают совершенно конкретные задачи пользователя, точно отвечая его ежедневным насущным потребностям. И при этом делают это иначе, не так, как другие производители аналогичного оборудования. iPhone в свое время революционно поменял концепцию того, как должен выглядеть коммуникатор, то есть, телефон с выходом в Интернет. Но, поменяв представление рынка о реально классном телефонном гаджете, iPhone не перестал быть таковым – это, прежде всего, коммуникатор: телефон с операционной системой, с выходом в Интернет и возможностью установки дополнительных программ. Зачем нужен коммуникатор – всем, в общем-то, понятно. Он решает совершенно конкретные задачи пользователя: звонить, браузить, вести органайзер, на ходу играть в игры. При этом, делать это всё в компактном формате, то есть умещаясь в кармане джинсов. Успех iPhone был во многом обусловлен именно новым подходом к уже известным вещам. Люди бросились менять свои простенькие нокии и самсунги на iPhone’ы. Рынок, – готовый, уже сформировавшийся реальными нуждами потр***телей рынок, стал быстро перетекать к империи Джобса.
> 
> Ровно то же самое можно сказать и про MacBook, и про iPod. Но вот iPad стоит в этом ряду как-то особняком. iPad по сути представляет собой устройство относительно нового типа. Это не смартфон, это не ноутбук (и даже не нетбук). Это что-то посередине. Но если абстрагироваться от качества исполнения продукта и от модного у миллионов потр***телей во всём мире бренда Apple, то я, хоть убей, не понимаю, а какую именно проблему решает сей гаджет? Какую проблему пользователя он решает лучше, чем устройства других типов? На нём можно читать книжки? Супер! Но их можно читать и на ноутбуках, и на нетбуках, и на iPhone’ах и даже на специальных eBook-ах (электронных книгах). Выход в Интернет – хм, эка невидаль! Все тоже самое умеют делать и ноутбуки-нетбуки и коммуникаторы-смартфоны.
> 
> Если мне нужен полноценный компьютер с полноценной клавиатурой, то есть полноценный рабочий инструмент – я покупаю ноутбук. При этом, возможности ноутбука практически неограниченно расширяемы на новые сегменты задач – за счёт возможности установки дополнительного ПО и подключения периферии. Если я хочу решать более простые задачи или для меня предельно критична мобильность – нетбук мой выбор. Если я не хочу таскать с собой ни сумку, ни даже портфельчик, но при этом хочу, чтобы возможность решать все те же самые задачи, что и на ноуте, у меня сохранялась хотя бы в резервном варианте, – есть смартфоны-коммуникаторы, которые, обладая предельной компактностью, уже практически сравнялись с ноутбуками по функциональности. При этом по ним можно ещё и звонить. Если я — жуткий фанат чтения и провожу много времени в транспорте, но при этом не хочу "сажать глаза" – к моим услугам устройство нишевое, однофункциональное, но оптимально сбалансированное для решения одной конкретной задачи – eBook.
> 
> А теперь попробуйте назвать мне хотя бы одну задачу, актуальную для массового потр***теля, на которую бы был сфокусирован iPad? Работа с Интернетом? Хм… А в чём преимущества перед работой за ноутом или iPhone’ом? А! Предлагается это делать суперизящно, двигая по сенсорному экрану всей пятерней. Ну, круто! Жутко модно и здорово! Но при этом у устройства нет клавиатуры, к которой я так привык, когда пишу электронные письма, а ощущения от экранной уже совсем не те. То есть, тут – определённый функциональный провал.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*ExoPC Slate ― имеется все о чем «забыли» в Apple*
Станет ли планшетный компьютер Slate, от компании ExoPC, конкурентом новому iPad сказать сложно. Однако новинка имеет ряд преимуществ по сравнению с «революционным» продуктом Apple. Девайс снабжен мультисенсорным 8.9-дюймовым экраном, разрешением 1024x600 пикселей. В Slate установлен процессор Atom N270, тактовой частотой 1.6 ГГц. Новинка от ExoPC имеет габариты 25 x 16.8 x 2.1 см. Объем оперативной памяти составляет 2 Гб. Для хранения данных пользователя имеется твердотельный накопитель емкостью 32 Гб. Графические данные обрабатывает интегрированный процессор Intel GMA950. Фактически лишив нетбук клавиатуры, у разработчиков ExoPC получился планшет Slate. Новинка имеет кард-ридер SD/MMC, 1.3-мегапиксельную вэб-камеру, сетевую карту 10/100 LAN, модуль беспроводной связи WiFi и Bluetooth, да еще VGA и CDMA/SIM.

Набор интерфейсов просто феноменальный в сравнении с тем же iPad. Это еще не все, для любителей периферийных устройств предусмотрено целых три USB-порта. Пока девайс является прототипом, и про дату релиза и конечную стоимость ничего не известно. Новинка работает на базе операционной системы Windows 7 Pro, а стандартного аккумулятора будет достаточно, по заявлениям разработчиков, для 4 часов работы устройства.

----------


## HARON

Как-то пристрастился я к чтению книг на мобиле..... Просто,удобно,всегда с собой.

----------


## Sanych

А не мелковато на мобиле? Я так аудио-книги на мобиле гоняю, это получше будет. От чтеца конечно зависит, но читать не пробовал на мобиле.

----------


## .29

> А не мелковато на мобиле? Я так аудио-книги на мобиле гоняю, это получше будет. От чтеца конечно зависит, но читать не пробовал на мобиле.


Там же шрифт и побольше можно сделать.

Аудио не люблю: долго, не то ощущение. Хотя Олди как-то слушал книжку в полусонном состоянии, так как фильм была, только лучше.

Сейчас все чаще на такой штуке читаю

----------


## Sanych

Электронная книжка конечно дело другое. А вот на мобиле вряд ли я буду читать. Проще послушать. Хотя я не пробовал. Может и понравиться.

----------


## vova230

Слушать определенно приятнее, особенно если двуголосый текст и дикторы хорошо читают.

----------


## Sanych

Вспомнил что у нас такая тема есть 
Я вот разжился где-то месяц назад на такое чудо WEXLER.BOOK T7001
Отличная книженция, читаю и радуюсь. Памяти своей 4 Гб + карточка у меня на 8Гб. Удобная коженная обложка. В общем я очень доволен таким приобритением. Кроме того она умеет показывать фото, видео, MP3 проигрывает. Наушники и динамик втроенный. Есть радио и диктофон. Но это скорее фишки из конкурентной борьбы пришли. А если просто как книжка, то вообще замечательно. В памяти кстати забиты при продаже книжки серии Метро2033. У них там сотрудничество взаимовыгодное 

Вот характеристики её:
Экран	7" (800x480) с LED-подсветкойПамять	4 ГбРасширение памяти	Дополнительно MicroSD (T-Flash) карта (до 8 Гб)Вывод звука	3.5мм гарнитура, наушникиФормат музыки	MP3, WMA, APE, FLAC, AACВидео формат	AVI, Xvid, Divx 4/5, RM, RMVB, FLV, МKVФормат картинок	JPEG, BMP, GIFЯзык	Русский, Английский и другиеИнтерфейс	USB 2.0Формат записи	WAV: обычное качество- 32 Kбит/c, высокое качество – 45 Кбит/cФормат текста	TXT, PDF, FB2, EPUB, HTMLВремя зарядки	Около 6 часовВремя работы без подзарядки	Чтение и просмотр видео - 5 ч; воспроизведение музыки - 7 ч,Частотный диапазон	20Гц—20КГцЭлектропитание	Встроенная литиевая батарея; сетевой адаптер, USB-кабельКомплект поставки	Книга, чехол, USB-кабель, сетевой адаптер, наушники 3,5”Дополнительно	Радио, встроенный динамикГабариты	125 x 200 x10 ммВес	300 гГарантия	12 месяцевПодарок	Приобретая WEXLER.BOOK T7001, вы получаете три романа популярной книжной серии «Вселенная Метро 2033» совершенно бесплатно. Внимание, книги доступны только в памяти электронных книгах с символикой «Вселенной Метро 2033» на коробках.

----------


## .29

Такая штука в плане чтения от телефона отличается, имхо, только размером экрана.

----------


## vova230

И сколько такая книга стоит? Как удобно читать с экрана, глаза не устают?

----------


## Sanych

> акая штука в плане чтения от телефона отличается, имхо, только размером экрана


Не согласен что так просто. Всё же размер имеет значение. Я уж плохо вижу самый мелкий шрифт. А если на телефоне увеличить, то сколько там в экран поместиться. 10 предложений? Неудобно. А книжка есть книжка. В больнице с такой штукой хорошо лежать 




> И сколько такая книга стоит? Как удобно читать с экрана, глаза не устают?


128$ я заплатил. А читать мне лично удобно. Подсветка экрана регулируется, на глаза не давит. Можно выбрать черные буквы на белом фоне или белые на черном. Есть ещё сероватый стиль какой-то, но мне не понравился.

----------


## .29

> Не согласен что так просто. Всё же размер имеет значение.


Не отрицал этого. О значении размера я вообще ничего не писал.




> А если на телефоне увеличить, то сколько там в экран поместиться. 10 предложений?


И того меньше, придется чаще листать.




> В больнице с такой штукой хорошо лежать


Не хорошо, но лучше, чем без нее. 


ЗЫ Я за E-Ink.

----------


## .29

> 


Кстати, Амазон снизил цену до 114$

----------

